# Cisco (CSCO) Evaluate.



## Banalanal (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone own, anyone buying? Seems like analyst consensus has it considerably undervalued. Not a growth giant anymore but a revenue powerhouse with very low current valuation metrics in terms of P/E P/B FCF debt, etc. relative to its own history and its peers.

Thoughts?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

It's on my radar... imho now is a good entry pont for a long term


----------



## Lephturn (Aug 31, 2009)

Sold puts on it for months... finally got put the stock, but I'm still slightly up on it. I have it protected with puts, but I am very close to bailing with a small gain.

At this point, I think there are better long term plays out there.


----------



## bmckay (Mar 10, 2011)

got in recently...long term hold


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

I think CSCO has value. 
On Monday, I sold a put on it.
CSCO Put


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Lephturn said:


> At this point, I think there are better long term plays out there.


For example?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Their consumer electronics play did not work out and their traditional router business has been under attack by Juniper and others. RIM would be a better gamble to me.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

This stock keeps going lower and lower on no news.
Truly is unloved by all. Tough one to figure out.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

My papermoney CSCO straddle turned to short on 1000 shares has returned 16.1% (+$2,740 on $17000) so far

I should probably create a closing order now but I think it's going lower... :\


----------



## bmckay (Mar 10, 2011)

...and CSCO continues to get annihilated. Definitely underwater on this one 

I'm glad I only took a small position


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

It's too bad I didn't put real money on that short, it really exceeded my expectations lol.


----------

